# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Prevođenje s NL na EN ili HR

## Maxime

Otkad sam na cuvanju trudnoce imam puuuuuuno slobodnog vremena pa se nudim za prevođenje s NL na EN ili HR ...

----------


## zrinka

super maxime  :Smile: 

idem ajviti curama, mozda bude sto

----------

